# Black Cat Bottoms



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I got a chance to try out my yellow secondary last night. I like it even though I smoked a belt. Well the term smoked is an understatement. It blew into hundreds of little chunks. I was in a nasty hole for about 20 minutes. According to the folks I was riding with it was the worst hole they had on the property. It was maybe 40 feet long and about 15 feet wide. They said nobody had ever made it through so I had to at least make a showing. There was a huge tree down across it about 30 feet from the start and I made it to the tree, turned around and was almost out when chunks started flying out of the snorkel. Anyway I like the yellow spring.

I'm having air/fuel issues now. It was giving me problems before I went last night. It started last weekend after driving at a higher speed than I normally ride.

It doesn't matter what speed I'm going but if I level out on the throttle it spits and bangs. When I punch it, it accelerates perfectly until I level out again then it spits and bangs again. I replace the plugs and checked the valve adjustment. I removed the carbs and checked for blocked jets. There wasn't any trash in the bowls.

I can remove the intake snorkel and it runs fine. If I remove the airbox lid it runs fine. I ran it with the airbox lid and filter and it was getting to much air. I could cover the carbs partially and it would run fine. 

I know it sounds like a jetting problem but what I can't figure out is why did it start last weekend all of a sudden. I've had it snorkeled for about three years and it's always run fine.

Ideas?


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Cant help with the air/fuel issue but i can say any riding I've ever done along th old river was a blast!!


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Mine started doing the same thing ????


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

maybe your diaphragm(s) got a small hole in it? or an air jet partly clogged?


----------

